# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कुछ सुझाव पुरुषों के लिए वजन घटाने के लिए

## Krishna

पुरूष हो या महिला हर किसी की चाहत होती है। वजन यदि नियंत्रण में नहीं होगा तो शरीर में कई प्रकार की बीमारियां होने की संभावना अधिक रहेगी। मोटापे के कारण, तनाव, हाइपरटेंशन, डायबिटीज जैसी खतराक बीमारी हो सकती है। 

आपका वजन यदि अधिक है तो उसे आप कम कर सकते हैं। हालांकि पुरुषों की आहार आवश्यकताएं महिलाओं से भिन्न है। खाद्य पदार्थों सेवन और शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्*म भी अलग है। इसलिए, वजन कम करने के लिए, पुरुषों को विशेष रूप से उनके शरीर के अनुकूल काम करना चाहिए। पुरुषों के लिए वजन घटाने के कुछ सुझाव निम्नानुसार हैं।

----------


## Krishna

................................

----------


## Krishna

पुरुषों के लिए वजन घटाने के टिप्*स

1. इससे पहले कि आप खाना खाएं, प्रोटीनयुक्*त हल्*का नाश्*ता जरूर कर लें। हालांकि यह बहुत स्वादयुक्त है, यह आपको लंबे समय के लिए भूख का एहसास नही कराता है। यहां जरूरत से ज्यादा खाने की आवश्यकता नही है चूंकि आपका शरीर इतना ज्यादा खाना खाने का इच्छुक नही होगा।


2. जब भी आप को कहीं जाना हो, पार्किंग के दूसरे पक्ष की ओर अपनी कार पार्क करें। इससे तेज गति से चलने में सुविधा होगी। इसके अलावा, यदि कुछ खाने का सामान लेने जा रहे हैं तो स्*वीटी पदार्थ लेने से बचें। 


3. रात के 9 बजे के बाद कुछ भी खाने से परहेज कीजिए। इसके लिए बेहतर यह होगा कि आप अपना डिनर 9 बजे से पहले कर लें। सोने से 2 घंटे पहले खाने से खाना अच्*छे से पच जाता है। 


4. सप्*ताह में एक दिन आप उपवास कर रख सकते हैं। इस दौरान कुछ न खायें, यदि अधिक भूख लगे तो ताजे फलों के जूस या फिर स्*नैक्*स के रूप में ड्राई फूड खा सकते हैं। 


5. ऐसे आहार खाने से बचें जिसमें अधिक मात्रा में वसा हो। रेड मीट, डेयरी प्रोडक्*ट आदि को खाने से बचें। इसके अलावा अधिक तले-भुने खाने को भी खाने से परहेज करें।पुरुषों के लिए वजन घटाने के टिप्*स


1. इससे पहले कि आप खाना खाएं, प्रोटीनयुक्*त हल्*का नाश्*ता जरूर कर लें। हालांकि यह बहुत स्वादयुक्त है, यह आपको लंबे समय के लिए भूख का एहसास नही कराता है। यहां जरूरत से ज्यादा खाने की आवश्यकता नही है चूंकि आपका शरीर इतना ज्यादा खाना खाने का इच्छुक नही होगा।


2. जब भी आप को कहीं जाना हो, पार्किंग के दूसरे पक्ष की ओर अपनी कार पार्क करें। इससे तेज गति से चलने में सुविधा होगी। इसके अलावा, यदि कुछ खाने का सामान लेने जा रहे हैं तो स्*वीटी पदार्थ लेने से बचें। 


3. रात के 9 बजे के बाद कुछ भी खाने से परहेज कीजिए। इसके लिए बेहतर यह होगा कि आप अपना डिनर 9 बजे से पहले कर लें। सोने से 2 घंटे पहले खाने से खाना अच्*छे से पच जाता है। 


4. सप्*ताह में एक दिन आप उपवास कर रख सकते हैं। इस दौरान कुछ न खायें, यदि अधिक भूख लगे तो ताजे फलों के जूस या फिर स्*नैक्*स के रूप में ड्राई फूड खा सकते हैं। 


5. ऐसे आहार खाने से बचें जिसमें अधिक मात्रा में वसा हो। रेड मीट, डेयरी प्रोडक्*ट आदि को खाने से बचें। इसके अलावा अधिक तले-भुने खाने को भी खाने से परहेज करें।

----------


## Krishna

*6.* तेजी से खाने से बचें और हर निवाले को आराम से चबा कर खाएं। प्रत्येक और हर भोजन के लिए 15 से 20 मिनट देने की कोशिश करें। खाने को आराम से चबाकर खाने से खाना अच्*छे से पचता है। 

*7.* उच्च ग्लाइसेमिक फल जैसे केला, पपीता, आम, कीवी, अनानास, मधुरस भरा तरबूज, तरबूज़, तरबूज, किशमिश और सभी प्रकार के फलों के रस के सेवन से बचें।

----------


## Krishna

*8.* खानपान की आदतों में सुधार के अलावा नियमित व्*यायाम को अपनी दिनचर्या में शामिल कीजिए। हर रोज 40-60 मिनट तक व्*यायाम कीजिए। 

*9.* हमेशा सीढ़ियों का उपयोग करें। यदि आपके ऑफिस में लिफ्ट है तो उसकी जगह सीढि़यों का प्रयोग करें। 

*10.* लंच और डिनर के बीच में निश्चित अंतराल रखें, खाने के बीच में हेल्*दी स्*नैक्*स का सेवन कीजिए। जब आपको भूख लगे तो समोसा या पिज्*जा की जगह प्रोटीन शेक या ड्राई फूड्स खाइए। 

इन सबके अलावा नियमित भरपूर मात्रा में पानी पियें, और भरपूर नींद लें। आप इन तरीकों को आजमाकर आसानी से अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

----------

